# Buying groceries on Oahu



## nygiants11991 (Nov 18, 2008)

Can someone give me some advise on buying groceries on Oahu.  We will be staying at the Imperial of Waikiki.  Our plan was not to rent a car, because they charge $25 valet.  We were going to use a shuttle service to get to and from the airport.  Then I started thinking about groceries, so maybe it would be a good idea to rent a car to get from the airport since there is going to be 6 of us, it would almost pay for itself.  Which then made me think Where is the grocery store?  

So any advise on where you buy your groceries would be appreciated.


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 18, 2008)

nygiants11991 said:


> Can someone give me some advise on buying groceries on Oahu.  We will be staying at the Imperial of Waikiki.  Our plan was not to rent a car, because they charge $25 valet.  We were going to use a shuttle service to get to and from the airport.  Then I started thinking about groceries, so maybe it would be a good idea to rent a car to get from the airport since there is going to be 6 of us, it would almost pay for itself.  Which then made me think Where is the grocery store?
> 
> So any advise on where you buy your groceries would be appreciated.



There are a Sam's and a Walmart located in the same building, on different floors, two blocks from Ala Moana Mall.  This is the closest, least expensive place to buy food near Waikiki.

nonutrix


----------



## GrampyBill (Nov 18, 2008)

Food Pantry
2370 Kuhio

In the heart of Waikiki.


----------



## Technosurfer (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrates man! go on, hope it will be a nice shop


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 19, 2008)

Bill Daugherty said:


> Food Pantry
> 2370 Kuhio
> 
> In the heart of Waikiki.



When we've bought groceries, that is where we've gone too.  It is literally two blocks from the resort we own so it is convenient even through we always do rent a car.  It's easier to leave the car parked in the garage and go pick up some things.

Also in that area, there are some great breakfast spots.  We found that it was almost the same price to dine out as to buy and cook . . . without the vacation hassles of cooking and doing dishes.

Dinner is another story, however.  You can keep your dining costs down using discounts . . . but it's been a few years for us in Waikiki so I'm not sure what's available in the Entertainment Book or through Restaurants.com.  I'll be doing that research in early 09.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yvonne

I will try to keep track of any super good deals eating out when we are there.  We will be there the middle of Jan


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Costco*

Not far away and very inexpensive. We also are retired military and sometimes go to the commissary.The radio station every Friday at 9;00 Hawaii tyime has 50% restaurant coupons. Also entertainment card.
On Sunday and Monday there are 50% off early dinners at several Waikiki rest.


----------



## pacheco18 (Dec 4, 2008)

cgeidl said:


> Not far away and very inexpensive. We also are retired military and sometimes go to the commissary.The radio station every Friday at 9;00 Hawaii tyime has 50% restaurant coupons. Also entertainment card.
> On Sunday and Monday there are 50% off early dinners at several Waikiki rest.



If you qualify DO NOT MISS the commissary and especially the Navy Exchange - we buy a lot Tommy Bahama clothing there at a discount with no tax.  It is perhaps the best Exchanges we have even been to with a lot of high end apparel.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Don Quijote (formerly Daiei) has the absolute best prices.  It is a Japan based supermarket so not a lot of American tourist know about it.  It is about a block away from Walmart.  You can walk there (1 mile if you're a walker) and take a cab back.  There are always cabs waiting outside.  About $8 to Hilton Hawaiian Village.

Costco is always my first and favorite choice but I still can't bring myself to buy 16 sticks of butter.


----------



## islandgroceryservice (Dec 27, 2008)

*deleted post*

Advertising is not permitted on these forums.


----------

